# baby Hart county buck!daddy still at large!



## Maddbass (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is the buck i killed Sunday  afternoon.


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Buck Jason , you the luckiest rascal i know!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

*Uncle frank ????*

This looks like the slank buck your uncle Frank had tied out next to his fish pond !   Just kidding ! Great buck ! You are lucky !


----------



## Hoss (Nov 17, 2008)

Good looking buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## sandtree (Nov 17, 2008)

where at in hart, we have a place off kelly road.


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 17, 2008)

I may be as lucky as you one day Jason. Me and you need to hook up and do some hunting. Joe how do you know bear can Frank.  Good to know i have some friends on this site. Jason  you still hang out at fleming farms.


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 17, 2008)

sandtree i live in the old 29 area. (inside joke with the buck wizard) Really do live in bio area.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leo (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats on a fine buck


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 18, 2008)

*!! The Bio Chickie Doody Deer !!*

Man o' man ! From the looks of that deer's tongue, he might have that Asian H-98958-7 strain of bird flu from eating chicken feed inside a chicken house. Sure you didn't find him laying inside a chicken house ? Sure hope not as that might be a cause to blemish the world renown record of your uncle Frankie since your his kin folk. Now if your trying to reach the high plateau of hunter and true sportsman achievement and excellence that has been obtained by superb conduct and just unimaginable hard work over the years by your uncle Frankie, you might as well give it up ! ! I bet Frank would have let that one walk if indeed it wasn't found in a coma in a chicken house. So I guess we will always remember that deer as "The Bio Chickie Doody Deer". Go to the video store, rent you a few hunting video's, get you some popcorn and soft drinks, stay at home and leave the taking of the big daddies to a seasoned pro like Frank !  Looks like ol' Jason F. got that ones daddy this year and granddaddy last year !  ! And by the way........From the look on his face, I think the trailer tire is on your buddy's foot !


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Nov 18, 2008)

yea here you go this might have been his daddy!!


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 18, 2008)

great deer!!!


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 18, 2008)

The Buck Wizard said:


> yea here you go this might have been his daddy!!



I don't care who you are that's funny right there.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2008)

So you been deer hunting all this time instead of going to training on Monday night????  Great buck, congrats


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 18, 2008)

bwj, You seemed to know alot about Franko! I have not figured you out yet. If you know so much about me you would know that is my brother in that picture.  BTW if i grow that deer on chicken feed his rack would not fit on the screen. Jason, you my hero............ you need some more chicken feed !!!!!! Flash, I miss Monday's with ya'll, J.R been eating any pizza!!!! HaHA Some folks have to work for a living.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 19, 2008)

good looking deer for around here


----------



## Stumper (Nov 19, 2008)

Great buck, congrads!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 19, 2008)

*A special song for a world class hunter !*

I have been around your uncle Frankie for years and years. Have listened to lots of country music along the way even when county wasn't cool. Sometimes you could hear him humming a song and it was Ol' My Darling Clementine. I thought I'd add some words to the song to let everyone know what a great guy you are ! So here goes..........just a little song for a true blue deer hunter like you and remember, it goes to the tune of Ol' My Darling Clementine !


In a bean field down in Bio slinging rocks and throwing knives,
sits the nephew of our hero and he hunts like Barney Fife.

(CHORUS )
Oh my daring, oh my daring, oh my daring Jason Fife,
keeps on hunting for a trophy just can't get one in his sights !

Uses doe pee, uses salt blocks, even stabbed one with a knife,
He got mounted by spike buck and he almost lost his life !

(CHORUS )
Oh my daring, oh my daring, oh my daring Jason Fife,
keeps on hunting for a trophy just can't get one in his sights !

Then one morning in a tree stand shot a three point whitetail slank,
got a world class rear end chewing from his world famous uncle Frank !

(CHORUS )
Oh my daring, oh my daring, oh my daring Jason Fife,
keeps on hunting for a trophy just can't get one in his sights !

Put a photo of his trophy on a forum called GON,
Some that seen it seems to think that he shot that deer while in a pen !

(CHORUS )
Oh my daring, oh my daring, oh my daring Jason Fife,
Had a gate he couldn't lock it,
had one bullet for his rifle and had to keep it in his pocket !


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Maddbass , Looks like bwj knows you and always tanked Frank pretty good . He must have played in some of those in home concerts with meals prepared by the famous Flap! I made a couple of those gigs but don't recall the song writer bwj. That is beer can franks style all the way.Hey bwj give us another hint?


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 19, 2008)

Somebody Please pass the Corn bread. This is going to get good right here.


----------



## ray97303 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Looking Buck!


----------



## RBoleman (Nov 20, 2008)

congrats good buck


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 20, 2008)

How about another song BWJ, you should be a song writer or are you. That`s a good one there.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 21, 2008)

*No more free songs !*

Likemhunt,
Times are hard right now so one free song is all you get !  If the dynamic duo lands another buck I might make an exception.  Someone suggested that I submit the song to Buckmasters  magazine. Since I don't like Bushman, that is out of the question.  Maybe as a consolation, I'll let him publish the article in exchange for a lifetime subscription of Buckmasters "Young Bucks" for the two chaps ! I would like to see those guys take the Hart County record buck but without the guidance of their "World Class Whitetail Guru" uncle Frank, chances are slim to none to achieve this milestone in hunter excellence !  Off now to try my luck at calling up a few song dogs tonight. 

As my friend and master whitetail hunter guru Frank once said, "He who is without a 14 point wall hanger probably shot all the three point slank bucks" !


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 21, 2008)

Well maybe old Madbass will give you give you somthing to write about with his next chicken house buck, because i really enjoyed the song and the storys about uncle frank. (whoever he is)


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 21, 2008)

Bwj, You have got to be a Dudley. Why don't you come on out tell us your name,  It's hard to fight with a fellow that you can't see. So step up to the plate and be a man...........Don't hide behind a login name and write queer songs...


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Nov 22, 2008)

Madbass that buck snapped the chain I had him tied to near my pile of chicken litter.  Nice buck bro.


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 24, 2008)

I`ve got to get me some of that chicken feed and chicken litter if it can raise Bucks out like that. That`s a good one Madbass.You`ve got to hook my boy up with one of that bucks sisters. Give us a yell over the holidays if you have time.        Backstrap Brad, one thing, get yourself a bigger chain on the next one. LOL


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

Maddbass,
Is that Dudley as in Dudley Doo-right ?


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 24, 2008)

*dudley doo right*

hey you Gene Armstong-Randy Spires looking thang you. I haven't had any sleep for week tring to figure you out, But i figure it was you but thought you had enough brains to figure out who Bradley was in your picture. You don't have any room to talk about uncle frankie I haven't seen any of your deer on here. Out of all the junk you talked on here they are one thing you said about me that you got right. I am a fined fellow that loves to hunt and fish .  kill them big AND LET THE BABIES WALK......... Good to here from ya......  Jason Sanders


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 24, 2008)

*Huntin buddy*

I will be glad to take Luke hunting through the holidays.. Now you need to get off the computer and check the oil in my machines. Bought my turkey today.Smoke,smoke


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 24, 2008)

That`s were  i`ve been the last 2 1/2 hours . hard to get a break with you out living it up. I have to run in and out the shop to keep a eye on all of ya`ll. Got my turkey today too. Later, Lee


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 25, 2008)

*Guess again !*

Jason,
Hey you David Hackett - Don Greenway looking thing ! You still haven't figured me out ! You are a great hunter but your still the nephew of my pick for one of the hardest working, greatest hunting sportsmen I have ever known ! You would have to travel at least 240,000 miles to figure me out ! I knew it was your brother with you in the photo but thought I'd throw you for a loop by acting like I didn't know. Ol' Dave sure would be disappointed in you for taking this long !  If you will go ahead and admit that I'm right about your uncle Sir Franklin, I might let you know who I am !


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 25, 2008)

*A few hints !*

My favorite food is popcorn cooked by JR.  But I have to get it before Joey D. gets his hands on it !


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Nov 25, 2008)

I swear, if that man in your avatar was holding a can  he would be identical to (hot in a brown bag Frank). BWJ you sure do know a lot!  WHO  ARE  YOU???? Hey Maddbass figure this guy out , we have to know, this is Hartwell!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 25, 2008)

i think i seen bwj at the brown bag in canon before


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 25, 2008)

Madbass, looks like your sleepless nights are not over yet. This guy has you on the ropes. LOL.


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 25, 2008)

Bwj, they was not but a few people at the fire dept that knows uncle frank, so here we go. Flash i know it ain,t you so that leaves leonard heard and moon dog. Leonard you are the only one that knows your kin folk at monroe. So come on up and confess.buck wizard i would have never  figured this. Leeroy good to know that i am  missed.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2008)

Maddbass you are a mess, after I got home I figured it out. First I said NAW couldn't be, but .....


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 26, 2008)

Man o man ! Even my hero Stringbean could have figured this one out by now ! No one is even close ! 

Jason,
When are you going to get that buck's daddy ? I bet he is a monster ! I know this Moon guy who is the best in Northeast Georgia at calling in deer. I think Frank taught him how to blow across the top of a half full bottle of brew. Sounds somewhere in between a grunt, snort and a wheeze.  Someone said he never takes a gun to the woods, just the bottle and a camera. Now that is a real sportsman ! He might help you if you get your uncle Frankie to ask him.  But then again, it would cost you a fortune buying him all the moon pies and R.C. cola he would require just for doing it for you. Just a thought ! You know, your uncle Frankie has lots of pull around here !

You boys have a great Thanksgiving and don't get choked on a turkey leg !


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 26, 2008)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Man o man ! Even my hero Stringbean could have figured this one out by now ! No one is even close !
> 
> Jason,
> When are you going to get that buck's daddy ? I bet he is a monster ! I know this Moon guy who is the best in Northeast Georgia at calling in deer. I think Frank taught him how to blow across the top of a half full bottle of brew. Sounds somewhere in between a grunt, snort and a wheeze.  Someone said he never takes a gun to the woods, just the bottle and a camera. Now that is a real sportsman ! He might help you if you get your uncle Frankie to ask him.  But then again, it would cost you a fortune buying him all the moon pies and R.C. cola he would require just for doing it for you. Just a thought ! You know, your uncle Frankie has lots of pull around here !
> ...



Poor ole Stringbean!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBoleman (Nov 26, 2008)

dirtroad are you uncle Frank


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 26, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> dirtroad are you uncle Frank



NO, but I know all about "Stringbean".
I am "UNCLE RABBIT"........


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Dirtroad,
You'll love this little clip from my hero Stringbean ! Click on the link below and enjoy ! Run Rabbit Run !

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/yt-...ggs_and_lester_flat_run_little_rabbit_run.swf


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thanks for another song BWJ*

Dirtroad, that song would make Daddy rabbit a good song to play when he lets his dogs out of the box. If he doesn`t allready have it.


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Nov 26, 2008)

bwj, I bet slank uncle frank would also enjoy that song.  slank frank also enjoys a good rabbit race from hearing distance of his yota and cold or hot bud in hand.  Maddbass have you seen any deer this week i seen your truk in the driveway at daylight.  likemhunt are you killin deer or time.  Buckwizzard that bow buck was awesome did he smell like chicken dodo also.  Come out of the closet and play bwj.


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 26, 2008)

*Killing Time*

Backstrap, time is all i`ve kill lately but i`m still hanging in there.Starting to see few more signs. He will slip up sooner or later.How about you? Would like to see you get the daddy of Maddbass`s Buck. Old BWJ has Maddbass so shook up I don`t think he is able to keep his mind on Hunting any more.


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2008)

backwoodsjoe said:


> My favorite food is popcorn cooked by JR.  But I have to get it before Joey D. gets his hands on it !



 Maddbass you sure BWJ wasn't eating popcorn down there on Monday night? 
I can't believe you haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

*Have a great Thanksgiving !*

Well it's one of my favorite times of the year. I remember when I was a kid I couldn't wait until after the Thanksgiving meal so we could pile up with my father and grandfather and hit the woods for the traditional Thanksgiving squirrel hunt.  That was before any deer was even around here.  I sure wish I could re-live some of those times !  We have a lot to be thankful for here in America.  We can still hunt, own guns and still have fun pulling pranks on our friends.  In the coming year I think it is very important that people like us stick together to insure that these and other freedoms are not taken away from us.  Let's all thank the big boss man today for our family, friends and the freedoms we all love !   I hope all of you get that big buck you have been hunting so long for and I pray that the good Lord takes a liking to you all today.  

Jason.........you can get your nerves back together now and get that bucks granddaddy before the season is over !

Have a great Thanksgiving !

Steve Moon


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2008)

Believe you got him hook, line and sinker


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 28, 2008)

Good night Maddbass, you can get some sleep now.


----------



## Maddbass (Nov 30, 2008)

*steve moon*

You tell Greg when you see him that i that he is on my hit list. I knew you had to have i little help on here, but didn't realize that Greg was your kin folk. The popcorn thing had me going. What have you been up to. Are you still at monroe! Been getting ready for chickens this past week and getting a vacation from likemhunt. Time to get after his daddy.  I WILL SLEEP SO GOOD TONIGHT.    Getting ready for church now......Jason Sanders


----------



## BigBushClub (Nov 30, 2008)

Maddbass said:


> Bwj, You have got to be a Dudley. Why don't you come on out tell us your name,  It's hard to fight with a fellow that you can't see. So step up to the plate and be a man...........Don't hide behind a login name and write queer songs...



Now THAT is funny right there!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 30, 2008)

*Who is Greg ?*

Hey Jason.........Yep, I'm still at the shock plant !  Who is Greg ?  Stay in touch. Please take care of Frank the slank ! You know, ol' Frank might get his own T.V. show on the Outdoor Channel one day. They could call the show "Hunting Them Slanks With Frank".  If you know of anyone who has coyotes running around their property and wants to get rid of them after deer season let me know ! 
Later......Moon


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Nov 30, 2008)

likemhunt, see if you can talk maddbass into cooking something on one of those grills during the holidays.  I always enjoy his cooking.  I have given up on deer this season.  Pretty much a waste of my time.  I had a poacher shot one off my food plot a few days ago.  I will focus on nabbing this dude he'll be back.  I'm glad maddbass figured out bwj.


----------



## leroy (Nov 30, 2008)

backwoodsjoe said:


> If you know of anyone who has coyotes running around their property and wants to get rid of them after deer season let me know !
> Later......Moon




Got em all over come on over and get some, you still trappin or you gonna hunt em. It will be close to home for ya


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Nov 30, 2008)

*I'll do it !*

Leroy,
No on the trapping. No money in it anymore and I just don't have the time.  I have a FoxPro Scorpion caller. Sure is fun ! Let me know how to contact you and we will see if we can shut up some of them midnite howlers !


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Dec 1, 2008)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Hey you David Hackett



I haven't heard that name in a very long time. A true American Hero.


----------



## Maddbass (Dec 1, 2008)

*The inside man!!!!*

bwj, Greg is a guy in the fire dept that i thought was your inside man on the popcorn, But just realized that your back stabbing neighbor Flash the dog he is has been filling you in. BTW how is your Gal Barbra Harper............... Now that is funny right there...


----------



## likemhunt (Dec 1, 2008)

*Grilling*

Backstrap ,I heard you got in trouble with that turkey Maddass smoked the other day. Was it good? I smoked one and if it turned out haft as good as his I`ll know to give you a call to clean it up what I don`t eat. Hope you get that sorry old fellow that is shooting your deer. I`m like you I thank I would start hunting him instead of deer. good luck on catching him and Congraulations on that new baby Boy. What yall going to name him Frank the slank Just kidding. Later


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2008)

Maddbass said:


> bwj, Greg is a guy in the fire dept that i thought was your inside man on the popcorn, But just realized that your back stabbing neighbor Flash the dog he is has been filling you in. BTW how is your Gal Barbra Harper............... Now that is funny right there...



 At the last meeting Flash didn't know who BWJ was, he was pulling your chain before I figured it out.    I need to speak with my lawyer first before we discuss anything about the popcorn.


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Dec 3, 2008)

likemhunt i thought about naming him after slank frank, but my better half did not like the idea to well.  I may get a few more opportunities to bag a buck.  See if ya can talk maddbass into a trip 2 lake russell i'll try to go with yins.
My baby boy is doing well try to post clips later.


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Dec 3, 2008)

flash how is the fish business doing.  have not had the chance to come by lately and can't afford to eat out.  ben fighting any fires or just eating popcorn with commissioner dorsey.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 4, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Thanks for reminding me off the old Song !!

But I have my own, theme song !

Old Blue, all I want is some Rabbit Stew!!

My Bass is none other than _"Pretty Boy Floyd"  I think some of you 410 Coalition  Boys may already know Floyd??

I will be Sooo Glad when you all get this deer season over with, my pack of Red Hounds, are getting anxious!!

Keep looking up!

D.R.  ~~~~Chairman of the Chair ~~~~410~~Coalition~~~~~~We give them a Sporting Chance~~~>


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2008)

BB,

 You got to watch ole Driveway Dorsey, he'll eat all the popcorn before you know it. Fire fighting been a little quiet lately.  We did go to a girl and a cat in a tree call.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 16, 2008)

hoss


----------



## Maddbass (Dec 16, 2008)

*hey buddy*

Wayne is that you buddy.


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Jan 22, 2009)

maddbass i think you need to start a new thread so we can talk about something.


----------

